# Fixing insulated plaster board



## Woody Alan (12 Aug 2010)

Hi,

I have a job next week to fit a lot of insulated plasterboard panels 60mm thick. Has anyone used this stuff before? if so what fixings did you use to fix it to the wall? (dot and daub not an option) 

Alan


----------



## plug (12 Aug 2010)

If fixing to stud walls use 100mm drywall screws, if fixing to masonary/plaster we use Everbuild pinkgrip dryfix.
http://images.toolstop.co.uk/product/re ... 0745ca.jpg


----------



## Woody Alan (12 Aug 2010)

Plug, It's going onto solid substrate brickwork. 
How much coverage from one tin and amount applied?

Alan


----------



## plug (12 Aug 2010)

One tin fixes about 5 boards, run 25mm bead at 400 centres over board leave for a couple of minute fix board to wall hold in place (buy hand or lean somthing against it) for a few minutes, job done!! Can also be used to fill any of the joints if board does not fit very well. Can be plastered after 1 hour.
Full instructions on Everbuild website.


----------



## Woody Alan (12 Aug 2010)

Thanks watched the video looks easy enough. Do you really have to use their gun? As it is a one off of about 30 panels I thought I might get away with my screfix jobbie.

Alan


----------



## andypo (12 Aug 2010)

So you going to do it? Are you sure there is no other way to get your cavity insulated? U fancy a trip down to Old buckingham Sat or Sun if he about.


----------



## plug (12 Aug 2010)

You can use any gun but also get some gun cleaner, as this stuff really messes up the guns, make sure it very well cleaned IMMEDIATELY after use.


----------



## Yetty (12 Aug 2010)

Hi Plug, do you reckon this is good stuff for fixing Gyproc Thermaline Plus/Super insulation boards (to a brick garage wall)?


----------



## plug (12 Aug 2010)

We use it for all types of plasterboard and insulation boards. I will stick to almost anything.


----------



## chippy1970 (12 Aug 2010)

plug":26t66xkn said:


> If fixing to stud walls use 100mm drywall screws, if fixing to masonary/plaster we use Everbuild pinkgrip dryfix.
> http://images.toolstop.co.uk/product/re ... 0745ca.jpg



I will second that its great stuff we bought a few boxes the other week to try it out. I fitted some tilebacker board (cement board) in a shower cubicle on a new build house and it worked very well you wet the wall and spray the stuff on the board then leave it for a few minutes then whack it on very easy. We also used it for fixing MDF linings around new timber windows which needed to be accurately fixed and it did the job.


Dont forget to wet the wall it helps set the glue


----------



## selly (13 Aug 2010)

Do you think it will work with masonry walls as well or just block?

Bear in mind masonry not as dead flat


----------



## Carlow52 (13 Aug 2010)

Depending on the actual product being used, and its exact location, the backing sheet on the insulated board may not be suited to being glued on.

In addition there may be a fire regulation requirement to have some mechanical fixings on each sheet.

The other consideration is that the fire regs may require a continuous bead of 'glue' all the way across the top and bottom.

Finally, drylining walls in this fashion may cause interstitial condensation issues within the wall because the dew point temperature will now be much nearer to the internal wall face.

much to what I refer can be found here:
www dot planningportal dot gov.uk/england/professionals/buildingregs


----------

